# Strange IP Behaviour



## stonecaper (Sep 21, 2016)

I live in Kolkata and use a Wishnet  Unlimited Plan from my LCO - *www.wishnet.in/priceing.html

for the past few days whenever I try to access a few sites, I have to pass the cloudflare security check
"
One more step
Please complete the security check to access"

The page also says  - "If you are on a personal connection, like at home, you can run an anti-virus scan on your device to make sure it is not infected with malware."

Being curious I searched about my ip on What Is My IP - The IP Address Experts - WhatIsMyIP.com, & The follwing result was displayed (See attachment)


Check The ISP Name
The Ip is also blacklisted in McAfee RBL cidr.bl.mcafee.com
The ip address is different from my wan ip on my router page.
Is my browser hacke or something? Pretty terrified.Please help


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 22, 2016)

Which router you use??
Tried any Anti virus Anti malware?
Please post some images if you can from your routers setup page.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2016)

stonecaper said:


> I live in Kolkata and use a Wishnet  Unlimited Plan from my LCO - *www.wishnet.in/priceing.html
> 
> for the past few days whenever I try to access a few sites, I have to pass the cloudflare security check
> "
> ...



These Local ISP providers work like this, they have one 100 Mbps connection and distribute that connection to multiple people in same neighborhood. If 10 people in your area uses this ISP so 10 of them will have same IP (Internet IP/Worldwide IP).

Internet IP, WAN IP and LAN IP are different.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 23, 2016)

^ what is internet ip?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, local ISPs and most other ISPs too do not provide you with a public IP address. They will give you a Lan IP address (in the range of 10.0.0.0 or 172.16.0.0 or 192.168.0.0). These are IP addresses that are given to computers inside a local area network only and are not recognized over the internet as they are not permitted/routed used over Internet. 
The reason why you're not given a public internet IP address could be that your ISP has limited number of public IP address available but is offering services to large number of users so it can't simply distribute a public IP to each user in it's network. 
It also saves you from direct attacks and provides flexibility in configuration of network. 

What basically your ISP does in a nutshell is that it puts all its users in a Local area network with private address and whenever any of the user wants to goto internet,  the ISPs uses NAT(Network Address Translation) to translate the private IP into public IP so that it can be recognized on the internet. When the traffic returns back with a response to your ISP device,  the ISPs looks into it's NAT translation table and again translates the public IP address into relevant PC/User's private IP address so that traffic can go back to the user who wanted to visit the internet. 

If you use NAT, you can hide upto 55,000-60,000 IP address/users in your LAN under one single public IP address!!! This is done through PAT or Dynamic NAT! 

The disadvantage is that it doesn't allow an outsider to initiate a connection to anyone inside the ISP LAN and to the outside world sometimes you may look like a spammer if many of your LAN peers sharing the same public IP visit the same site. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonecaper (Sep 30, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Well, local ISPs and most other ISPs too do not provide you with a public IP address. They will give you a Lan IP address (in the range of 10.0.0.0 or 172.16.0.0 or 192.168.0.0). These are IP addresses that are given to computers inside a local area network only and are not recognized over the internet as they are not permitted/routed used over Internet.
> The reason why you're not given a public internet IP address could be that your ISP has limited number of public IP address available but is offering services to large number of users so it can't simply distribute a public IP to each user in it's network.
> It also saves you from direct attacks and provides flexibility in configuration of network.
> 
> ...



so there is no cause for alarm?

and what about going through cloudflare for every site and the public ip getting blacklisted?


----------

